# We are approaching these steelhead the wrong way...



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Chumming....WAAAAAAH, Boga's....WAAAAAAAH. Good Lord.


Don't forget keeping steelhead....WAAAAAAH. Because every strung fish is that much closer to MI steelhead extinction.


----------



## Big Brown (Sep 18, 2007)

:SHOCKED: First of all, I'd like to buy a vowel? I need to get me one of those! Could you imagine the looks you would get if you showed up with a whoopin stick like that below Tippy:lol: Now that's a MEAT stick!


----------



## Sundown (May 21, 2010)

Anyone here have $90 they want to blow?

http://www.allfishingbuy.com/All-About-Pole-Fishing.htm

More info about pole fishing and a whole selection of Japanese rods. (24 ft rods... hehe... you think they might be trying to compensate for something?)


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

ausable_steelhead said:


> Don't forget keeping steelhead....WAAAAAAH. Because every strung fish is that much closer to MI steelhead extinction.


Not only that, but it's damn near a hell worthy sin. 

Hutch: Forgive me father for I have sinned. 

Father Tom: There's the understatement of the year. What is it this time--the usual? 

Hutch: Well, it has been six days since my last confession!

Father: Praise the saints--why don't we throw a party when you actually make it an entire week. Now...what is it this time? 

Hutch: I kept a fish. 

Father: A fish? 

Hutch: Yes, father--a steelhead. 

Father: Was it out of season?

Hutch: Nope.

Father: Did you have a fishing license?

Hutch: Yep. 

Father: So your sin is that you kept a steelhead? 

Hutch: Well yeah...that and the whole thing where I...mumble,mumble...nasty woman...mumble, mumble...15 times...mumble,mumble...ooooooh boy I'm gonna call that again when I get home...mumble...kitchen table...mumble...while a midget mariachi band played the Macarena song...mumble, mumble...public library...mumble, mumble...heeeeeeeeeeeey Macarena, Ole'! 

Father: What was the last part of that? 

Hutch: huh? 

Father: You mumbled. 

Hutch: mumbled what? 

Father: Something about sex.

Hutch: The fish? Oh...it was a hen. 

Father: Not the fish...the other part.

Hutch: What other part? 

Father: You know what other part.

Hutch: Huh?


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Sundown said:


> Anyone here have $90 they want to blow?
> 
> http://www.allfishingbuy.com/All-About-Pole-Fishing.htm
> 
> More info about pole fishing and a whole selection of Japanese rods. (24 ft rods... hehe... you think they might be trying to compensate for something?)


Nice link!

I'm currently giggling about that 55' telescopic whip rod on that site... LOL:lol: Dang it! Its out of stock!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

tsr770 said:


> Nice link!
> 
> I'm currently giggling about that 55' telescopic whip rod on that site... LOL:lol: Dang it! Its out of stock!


My own personal necromancer, Hostradamus, has a vision....










_"Hutch...I see centerpinners...I see 75% of them putting their rods in the closet...I see this will be the next trend they jump on...I see a midget mariachi band playi---"_ 

OK, that's enough. You get the main point of that vision...


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hell, where I come from people fish off a 6-8ft wall, catch the steelhead and throw it off the wall. I've fished all day with people doing it and I've never once seen one of those fish struggle or float downstream. I have however witnessed when the water is low and clear those same fish swim back to the hole with their buddies and 10 minutes later they all heard upstream. 

I guess I'm a sinner too... I roped about 8 fish this fall, and some were even from a stream that returns wild fish by a vast majority!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

Trout King said:


> Hell, where I come from people fish off a 6-8ft wall, catch the steelhead and throw it off the wall. I've fished all day with people doing it and I've never once seen one of those fish struggle or float downstream. I have however witnessed when the water is low and clear those same fish swim back to the hole with their buddies and 10 minutes later they all heard upstream.
> 
> I guess I'm a sinner too... I roped about 8 fish this fall, and some were even from a stream that returns wild fish by a vast majority!


You want the number of my priest? I have him on speed dial...


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> "Hutch...I see centerpinners...I see 75% of them putting their rods in the closet...I see this will be the next trend they jump on...I see a midget mariachi band playi---"
> 
> OK, that's enough. You get the main point of that vision...


Heheh, right on. I'm glad I've been fishing casters for atleast a few years, just not on a real rod. I still do run the spinning reels a lot though and my flyrod with skein:evilsmile.


----------



## brookies101 (Jun 23, 2008)

thousandcasts said:


> Not only that, but it's damn near a hell worthy sin.
> 
> Hutch: Forgive me father for I have sinned.
> 
> ...


 Almost spit out my coffee!!!! My god i havent laughed that hard in a while...........


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

thousandcasts said:


> The fish...or the people who think the fish are some sort of religious symbol?


Uhm.. yes!


----------



## thousandcasts (Jan 22, 2002)

diztortion said:


> Uhm.. yes!


"Good answer...I like the way you think." AAAAAH,AHHHHH,AAAAAAH!!!


----------



## foxfire69 (Sep 10, 2006)

brookies101 said:


> Almost spit out my coffee!!!! My god i havent laughed that hard in a while...........


You got that right! Thanks Hutch!!!


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

i release all my fish via Kinetic Energy....I never physically touch the fish, it's all telekinesis. I have found it to be the most humane way to handle any fish.


----------



## diztortion (Sep 6, 2009)

samsteel said:


> i release all my fish via Kinetic Energy....I never physically touch the fish, it's all telekinesis. I have found it to be the most humane way to handle any fish.


How ironic; that is how I catch my fish.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

samsteel said:


> i release all my fish via Kinetic Energy....I never physically touch the fish, it's all telekinesis. I have found it to be the most humane way to handle any fish.


 
Yeh, me too. Except I usually just say, Oh ****, I just missed another one!"


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

samsteel said:


> i release all my fish via Kinetic Energy....I never physically touch the fish, it's all telekinesis. I have found it to be the most humane way to handle any fish.


Yeah, keeps the hands dry in winter.


----------

